# ga16det top speed??



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

hey i was wondering if anyone with a jwt turbo ga16de has reached the cars top speed whats your higest speeds?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I've taken 4th gear to redline in mine, this was going about 125-130. It could definitely go faster than that though, I've just never tried.


----------

